# Help either identification



## Subway (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a pair of what I think are mookies but they don't look like what I see online. The are built like a roller or a very vety dmall homer but have a tuft of feathers on the back of the head and neck where the feathers are up. Kind of like the way they are on the archangels but they are colored like a red Birmingham baldy.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

If you can post a picture that would help. They could be mixed breed pigeons.


----------



## Subway (Mar 27, 2016)

URL=http://s284.photobucket.com/user/Subway11111/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160405_194404_zpslyzqpgaf.jpg.html]







[/URL]


They don't look like the mookies I've seen on Google more like the arch angle feathers but not colors.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

It's possible they are crested rollers, but may be crossbreeds. They aren't mookees or archangels.


----------



## Subway (Mar 27, 2016)

My father in law has about 8 pairs like this. He said he got a couple young ones like that and separated them and tried breeding only for that look. Anytime he got one with that type of Feathering he separated it and kept them all together in one separate Loft and now that is what they are putting out. It originally started in a pair of rollers. They look nice but I don't know what constitutes as a breed or cross breed and u don't know what genetics they started with other than a ruler somewhere down the line it may have had a crested roller bread in and it took x amount of generations before it showed.


----------

